# Catfish dine on pigeons (with video!)



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

http://blogs.plos.org/everyone/2012/12/06/prowling-catfish-catch-pigeons-on-land/#.UMX_UbcjJ6k.email


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

That was kool!!! Is that what they call evolution?? lol


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

I've seen bullfrogs catch and eat sparrows. Good way to cut the population of pigeons.


----------

